# Terayon TJ-715 Troubleshooting



## adramire32 (Nov 27, 2005)

I forgot how to get to the home page on my modem. I tried the IP but it won't work. Anyone know how to get to it?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Most cable modem web interfaces are 192.168.100.1.

Note, if you have a router between the modem and your machine, you will not be able to reach the modem web interface. Caveat, most Netgear routers have a built in proxy that will allow you to reach this address.

If you are using a router, remember, each time you connect a new device to the cable modem, you need to power it down for 30 seconds to clear the MAC address cache.

JamesO


----------

